# Possible Relocation From Aberdeen To Houston



## Adamski25 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey there EXPATS ! & US experts..

Ive spent some time surfing around this site & read the FAQ's etc but am still a little lost..

I've looked at multiple posts on this title but havent found anything definitive or the posts have been old and the world economic climate has changed a fair bit, so here it goes....

My company has a decent moving policy but i would like to get the "real" info as to how much it could end up costing as my wife will be giving up her job to look after the kids.

Design Engineer currently working in Aberdeen UK, with a wife and a 3 year old son. Looking for a house in Spring area with a private pool being a must have. (we dont get pools in scotland) 

1) Does you're money still go further in Houston than Aberdeen??

2) Budgeting a $1000 - $1200/month for mortgauge or rent (will be putting a deposit down if we decide to buy) what sort of other costs should i expect.. utilities, pool cost, AC, homeowner tax??

3) My wife will be a stay at home mum so she will need an outlet of some sort to meet new people, are there expat communties or kids clubs etc that she could get involved in while im at work? Dont want her to be stuck at home.

4) My son loves playing Golf, hes only 3 but is really good, are there any golf clubs that take young kids on training programmes etc.

5) Nursery's in the spring area? might be good for my wife to send him to nursery 1 day a week for a break 

6) she may go back to work part time in years to come, can i change the visa when the time comes or do i have to get her over on a visa at the time of initial move??

I've been over to Houston a few times and love the people's relaxed and friendly attitude, but im wanting my wife to have a enjoyable time there also. So anything that can aid that is much appreciated

Thanks in advance for any info folks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

1) Does you're money still go further in Houston than Aberdeen??
It depends on your lifestyle


2) Budgeting a $1000 - $1200/month for mortgauge or rent (will be putting a deposit down if we decide to buy) what sort of other costs should i expect.. utilities, pool cost, AC, homeowner tax??
What it will buy or rent depends on your needs/wants. Location, down payment and finding a mortgage lender who will underwrite someone without US credit history an be a bit difficult. Take your time locating the perfect house! 

Utilities, maintenance, pool/grass, HOA, property taxes, insurance, exterminator, alarm. What you pay for a house everywhere. Property taxes in Texas are rather high. Google the county tax assessor and then millage rate or contact a local realtor. 

You know your budget and what you may be able to pay down. Pick a house or two off one of the many realtor sites and run your numbers. Purchase price minus down payment plus closing costs - run a mortgage calculator. Then add real estate taxes and insurance to your anticipated payment. 

3) My wife will be a stay at home mum so she will need an outlet of some sort to meet new people, are there expat communties or kids clubs etc that she could get involved in while im at work? Dont want her to be stuck at home.
With kids she will have a circle in no time.

4) My son loves playing Golf, hes only 3 but is really good, are there any golf clubs that take young kids on training programmes etc.
I know nothing about golf.

5) Nursery's in the spring area? might be good for my wife to send him to nursery 1 day a week for a break 
Should not be a problem.

6) she may go back to work part time in years to come, can i change the visa when the time comes or do i have to get her over on a visa at the time of initial move??
Her visa will be tied to yours. If you are on L1 she can apply for EAD - work authorization. 

I've been over to Houston a few times and love the people's relaxed and friendly attitude, but im wanting my wife to have a enjoyable time there also. So anything that can aid that is much appreciated

Thanks in advance for any info folks[/QUOTE]


----------

